# Brown Sugar Solo???



## hollowbody

Anyone out there have a transcription of the Sax solo in Brown Sugar for guitar? I need to learn it by Thursday and I don't really have the time to learn it by ear. I can't find anything on the internets!!! kqoct

I'm playing Keef's part, so I'll be in Open G, but I can make do with a tab in standard.

Many thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out! :bow:


----------



## kat_

http://www.saxontheweb.net/Rock_n_Roll/Transcripts/BrownSugarBobbyKeys.pdf


----------



## hollowbody

I found that one too. I did a more thorough google search after I posted. That should help, but I'll probably re-write it out in tab, since my notation reading is ssssllllllllooooooooowwwwww.


----------



## hollowbody

Hokay, so...

I took a good long look at the Bobby Keyes sax music and transcribed it to guitar tab in Open G as best I could, and I'm pretty darned sure that the transcription is accurate.

I tried playing it along with the song, and I'll be damned if it didn't sound terrible.

Then I started thining about it and realized that maybe it's because the music was initially written for sax. I did a quick wiki search and landed this gem:

"_The tenor is pitched in the key of B♭, and written as a transposing instrument in the treble clef, sounding a major ninth lower than the written pitch_."

Umm...yeah. My sheer ignorance when it comes to music now comes to the forefront. So am I supposed to transpose everything down 14 semi-tones??? Or is there another better/accepted way of doing this?


----------



## bagpipe

That sounds like a lot of work. Even if you do play it note for note, it might not sound that good, given that it was played on a sax. Can't you just improvise something?

When we used to play that one, I only dropped my A string to G. This gave me open G tuning on the middle 4 strings, which is all you need for the main riff. This meant that my top 4 strings (DGBE) were still in regular tuning tuning and I could do my usual noodling to improvise a solo.


----------



## hollowbody

bagpipe said:


> That sounds like a lot of work. Even if you do play it note for note, it might not sound that good, given that it was played on a sax. Can't you just improvise something?
> 
> When we used to play that one, I only dropped my A string to G. This gave me open G tuning on the middle 4 strings, which is all you need for the main riff. This meant that my top 4 strings (DGBE) were still in regular tuning tuning and I could do my usual noodling to improvise a solo.


I could, but I wanted to transcribe it for two reasons:

1 - to get some ideas for improv - where to begin, riffs, etc.
2 - I thought it would be a good exercise to help me with learning more about musical notation and theory.

And I prefer keeping the guitar in Open G. We do a few songs in Open G, so I usually keep my Tele strung up that way and transpose as needed.


----------



## kat_

hollowbody said:


> Umm...yeah. My sheer ignorance when it comes to music now comes to the forefront. So am I supposed to transpose everything down 14 semi-tones??? Or is there another better/accepted way of doing this?


Technically guitar is a transposing instrument too. We sound an octave lower than what we read. All you need to do now is take everything you tabbed out for the solo and shove it back 2 frets. Just subtract 2 from every number and you're there. If the music says C then on your guitar play a Bb.


----------



## hollowbody

kat_ said:


> Technically guitar is a transposing instrument too. We sound an octave lower than what we read. All you need to do now is take everything you tabbed out for the solo and shove it back 2 frets. Just subtract 2 from every number and you're there. If the music says C then on your guitar play a Bb.


Jeez. Ok, I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## Riffer01

Hi Hollowbody,
I am trying to do exactly the same thing. Might you be able to send me the tab? Thank you (in advance)


----------



## hollowbody

Riffer01 said:


> Hi Hollowbody,
> I am trying to do exactly the same thing. Might you be able to send me the tab? Thank you (in advance)


I'll try to find the original sheet that I made. It was handwritten on a piece of lined paper and has probably since disappeared never to be seen again. If I can't find it, I'll just write out what I usually play and send it to you.


----------

